# Guess what I have 2 of now...



## Aukai (Dec 9, 2018)

A while ago I was online, and purchased a Compac 214GA from Long Island Indicators, time went by, I got no notification, CC was not charged, everyone knows they don't answer the phone, so Mikey gave me an Email address, and no response.
 I was on here, and saw a post from Mikey that was for a sale on Amazon for Tesa Compac but supposedly expired. I clicked the link and the add was still there, I think it was 130.00 dollar discount, and prime, without the link it was normal price  so out of desperation I clicked.  Last week Amazon delivered, today so did Long Island Indicators


----------



## mikey (Dec 9, 2018)

So, you going return one? With care, one of them will likely last you the rest of your life. 

I should talk, I have three!


----------



## middle.road (Dec 9, 2018)

How much was it?


----------



## Aukai (Dec 9, 2018)

Amazon sale 172.00 was 292.00,,,,, LII was about 278.00 with shipping


----------



## benmychree (Dec 10, 2018)

If you have two, you are sure to break one of them; better let one go ---


----------



## Aukai (Dec 10, 2018)

The best way to find something you put down, but forget where, is to buy another one. I'm planning in advance, if I have 2 I won't loose the first one.....


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 10, 2018)

Those indicators will serve you well.  Very high quality, and really easy to read.


----------



## rgray (Dec 10, 2018)

Aukai said:


> I'm planning in advance, if I have 2 I won't loose the first one....



I find if I have one of something I can usually find it.
Buy 3 more and then I can't find any of them.



mikey said:


> I should talk, I have three!



Only 3. I'm not gonna count I get crazy on Ebay from time to time!


----------



## ttabbal (Dec 10, 2018)

You should send the extra one to me, to avoid breaking one.  

They are excellent indicators and I'm sure you will end up using them both. Even if it's because you can't find one until you get the other one out and set up for measuring.


----------

